# Difficulty getting Dr to prescribe Klonopin ?



## Mambo Mick (Jun 13, 2007)

I've read quite a few times on this forum and others, that many patients have difficulty convincing their doctor to prescribe them Klonopin, apparently due to the general belief that it is too addictive and potent.
I am planning on requesting this medication for the first time, on my next Doctor visit in a week and a half. Should I expect resistance from my Doctor, and if so, how should I respond in order to convince them to prescribe this for me ?


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

I don't think docs have a problem with a specific benzo, as much as I think just a general distaste for prescribing them. If a doc is ok with rx'ing you Klonopin, he/she will be ok rx'ing you most benzos, IMO. However, if you're trying to get your hands on a benzo, you need to be knowledgeable about specifics about the med, and use other benzos to compare it to, which will furthermore strengthen your argument. You can tell him/her that long-lasting benzos are actually the benzos that cause the least tolerance, and that you plan on taking it strictly prn in order to avoid tolerance.


----------



## Mambo Mick (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: re: Difficulty getting Dr to prescribe Klonopin ?*



Speak Easy said:


> and that you plan on taking it strictly prn in order to avoid tolerance.


what do you mean by "prn" ?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Difficulty getting Dr to prescribe Klonopin ?*



Mambo Mick said:


> [quote="Speak Easy":439f4] and that you plan on taking it strictly prn in order to avoid tolerance.


what do you mean by "prn" ?[/quote:439f4]"prn" means taking as needed.


----------



## scotthallkevinnash (Dec 19, 2006)

I am now prescribed up to 2mg a day to take "as needed" which is also what prn means. 

I had to try Paxil, Lexapro, Zoloft, and Seroquel before I was prescribed this med. My GP was totally against prescribing me any benzo because I was honest and told her that I smoke weed and drink as well.

I was then reffered to a Psychiatrist who made me try Zoloft (200mg) and Seroquel before moving on to Klonopin.

So yes, it is difficult to get a benzo prescribed but I think its worth it. Ive been on Klonopin for probly 6-7 months now and it still helps somewhat even though ive grown fairly tolerant. 

If you go to a GP you should ask about "benzodiazepines" and what your doctor thinks of them. Dont request a specific med. This is because many docs are afraid to prescribed benzos because they are physically addictive.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

It's all about the actual psychology of asking/talking about a med. You can't seem too interested, but you need to appear knowledgeable. Also, it's best to keep past or present drug abuse history out of the doc office, since this will never work in your favor. I know you're trying to be honest, but docs may just misinterpret you as a doc-shopper or a junkie or a drug-seeker, which will make them even more paranoid, thus resulting in no benzo script at all!


----------



## xxrokchikxx (Jan 3, 2013)

*My very unusual experience*

Hello,

I ususally never post replies on forums... just read what other people say... but I had to post this. I have been taking Klonopin off and on (due to insurance lapses) for 10 years. I have ALWAYS went to see a psychiatrist to get them. When I lived in Tampa, I would go every 3 months, pay $60 for copay for DR and $10 meds. Well, then I moved to Ft Myers. The psychiatrist REQUIRED me to go once a month... so now, instead of $60+$30 ($90) every 3 months... I was paying $60+$10 * 3 ($210) every 3 months for my meds... Then I found the most wonderful nurse practitioner. After I tell her that I need a referral for a GI to undergo Hep C treatment (from injecting... told her I was 3 1/2 years clean which other than alcohol I am) then told her that I had recently been on Klonopin just a few months ago for anxiety... (Keep in mind this is my first time seeing this nurse practitioner... 2nd time in the Dr office but 1st time seeing her).... I asked if I needed to go see a psychiatrist to get back on my meds now that I have insurance or what I need to do.... She asks me if I am in drug treatment (because I had just admitted about the shooting up) and I told her no, I had been clean for 3 1/2 years. Then she said no problem... and wrote me a 3 month supply (script with 2 refills) for Klonopin 1 mg 2 times a day. So, if I had gone to the psychiatrist I was seeing before I lost my insurance a few months ago... this would have never happened and I would be paying a LOT more money... ALSO it was a $40 copay for the doctor to give me 3 months supply ($13 for script)!!!! I would have NEVER thought this could happen but hey, I guess sometimes God throws you a bone....


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Well if you actually _need_ Klonopin or a benzo then a doctor will prescribe it. go to see your doctor and describe your symptoms and how the anxiety effects your life. You should not have the attitude that you need to "convince" your doctor to prescribe you anything. If your condition is on the severe end of the spectrum then most doctors should prescribe a benzo. Some Doctor's just won ever prescribe a benzo some prescribe them reasonably some are in between, etc. If you need it and a doctor flat out won't prescribe benzos then see a different doctor, don't try to argue that you need a benzo - that is exactly how not to get one.

So just talk to a psychiatrist about your condition depending on your symptoms, the severity and your medical history if it is needed then it should be prescribed. If you do really need it and your doctor is being obstinate and is totally anti-benzo, and you obviously NEED a benzo to live then it is worth making a case and asking. Then the doctor will at least make it clear that they will never prescribe a benzo, so you will know to see a different psychiatrist next time.

I was prescribed several Benzodiazapines the first time I sought treatment, without ever asking for any drug. My anxiety was so severe that I couldn't speak and was visible shaking and in tears, scared to death; so it was obvious that I really needed medical intervention.

As I said, as long as yor psychiatrist is reasonable and you need the drug, they will prescribe it, it's pretty simple in my mind. The only people who need to worry about convincing their doctors to prescribe them something is when the person doesn't really need it. If a doctor is simply anti-benzo, don't bother seeing them and trying to convince them. If s doctor doesn't think that a benzo is needed given your anxiety symptoms then don't try to convince them that you do.

Best wishes to you.


----------

